# Toolbar per Firefox



## sandro

Per favore, come posso istallare la toolbar di Wordreference nel browser Mozilla Firefox?
Ho effettuato il download con il predetto browser, ma la tool bar è stata installata su Internet Explorer.
Grazie


----------



## Silvia

Hi Sandro,

welcome to the WR Forums 

I have moved your request to the Questions, Comments and Suggestions Forum. And I'll translate your message, so that the Administrator can reply.

Please, how can I install the WR toolbar into the Mozilla Firefox browser?
I downloaded it through Mozilla, but the toolbar has been installed in IE.


----------



## onetwothreegood

Just tried to see if i could help you out, and it seems the toolbar isnt supported for mozilla (as thats what i'm using aswell)... what you can do is that on the home page http://www.wordreference.com/ above the toolbar picture you click to download it, it says

"

WordReference Toolbar
   Free for Internet Explorer on Windows
      Other OSes: Firefox/Mozilla/Netscape, Macintosh, Linux"

click on the one with mozilla, and from there, theres links you can just drag into the toolbar area.


----------



## Edwin

silviap said:
			
		

> Hi Sandro,
> 
> welcome to the WR Forums
> 
> I have moved your request to the Questions, Comments and Suggestions Forum. And I'll translate your message, so that the Administrator can reply.
> 
> Please, how can I install the WR toolbar into the Mozilla Firefox browser?
> I downloaded it through Mozilla, but the toolbar has been installed in IE.



Unless the WR toolbar does something I don't know about, I think that with Mozilla's Firefox it is best to just open up a new tab with the dictionary.  Actually I have a Mozilla Firefox Bookmark folder containing separately 

Wordreference forums, 
Wordreference dictionary, 
Real Academia Espanol,
Google. 

Then when I go to that folder in my Bookmarks I can "Open in Tabs" the entire folder (see last entry in the folder).  This way I can easily switch between these websites using the tabs.


----------



## onetwothreegood

Thats what i always used to do...

however with this, you can highlight a word, and then press the link in your favourites and it auto finds it.


----------



## mkellogg

I'm sorry, but I still do not have a good toolbar for Firefox.  Maybe in 2-3 months.

Mike


----------



## sandro

silviap said:
			
		

> Hi Sandro,
> 
> welcome to the WR Forums
> 
> I have moved your request to the Questions, Comments and Suggestions Forum. And I'll translate your message, so that the Administrator can reply.
> 
> Please, how can I install the WR toolbar into the Mozilla Firefox browser?
> I downloaded it through Mozilla, but the toolbar has been installed in IE.



Thank you very much for your kind help.
Sandro


----------



## sandro

Thank you very much for your kind help.
Sandro


----------



## sandro

mkellogg said:
			
		

> I'm sorry, but I still do not have a good toolbar for Firefox.  Maybe in 2-3 months.
> 
> Mike



Thank you very much.
Sandro


----------



## sandro

Edwin said:
			
		

> Unless the WR toolbar does something I don't know about, I think that with Mozilla's Firefox it is best to just open up a new tab with the dictionary. Actually I have a Mozilla Firefox Bookmark folder containing separately
> 
> Wordreference forums,
> Wordreference dictionary,
> Real Academia Espanol,
> Google.
> 
> Then when I go to that folder in my Bookmarks I can "Open in Tabs" the entire folder (see last entry in the folder). This way I can easily switch between these websites using the tabs.



Thank you very much for your kind help.
Sandro


----------

